# Official Pacers @ Bulls Tuesday February 10, 2004. 7:30pm cst. WTTV,WCIU, NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls get a good rest before they play the pacers. Pacers are the best in the east.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Pacers 96
Bulls 93

JO 26, 15
Artest 24, 7, 5
Curry 25, 5


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Pacers 95
Bulls 92


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Can't really pick against the Pacers here unless going against all logic.

Pacers 97
Bulls 84


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

i gotta go against the odds for this one.. already down in the standings already..

bulls 89
pacers 86


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Pacers 99
Bulls 96


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

89









86


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm already down in the standings and plus I missed the last game...

Pacers 93
Bulls 91


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Pacers win

Pacers 93
Bulls 85


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Isaiah was the only thing holding the Pacers back in the last couple seasons.....

The Pacer -- 105
The Bull -- 85


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Pacers-97
bulls -88

pacers continue their success on the road.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

Bulls 91
Pacers 90


----------



## melodious15 (Feb 7, 2004)

Da Bulls 107
Da Pacers 98

What do you think about Ditka coaching da Bulls?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Pacers 99
Bulls 95


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bull 97
Pacer 96


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

92










86


Leading Scorers:









23









19


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

pacers 94
bulls 85

artest has 26


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Bulls 84

Pacers 81


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

pacers 96
bulls 87

ron 24
j-on 27/14

JC 16 /4/6
EC 26/6/2
TC 8/8/3
KH 13/5/10
AD 11/15
ER 11/2/2
RD 2


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

pacers 100
bulls 90


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

How can u go against the bulls now? I mean they are playing great basketball?

Bulls 101
Pacers 92

Pleez give the ball to 

EDDY
EDDY
EDDY

Curry 34 / 10


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 95
Pacers 90

Chandler 15 rebounds 10 points
Curry 7 rebounds 21 points
Kirk 3 rebounds, 7 a., 14 points
Jamal 20 points 5 assist
AD 6 points, 9 rebounds
ERob 10 points
Pippen 4 points
Fizer 10 points


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Pacers 92

Bulls 87

EC 24


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I believe we beat Indiana the last time they played at the UC

Artest will come to play, he will check Crawford

Its been pretty crazy lately. The bulls go 1-6 and they come home to newspaper articles saying they are playing good. I think overconfidence settles in, and the sad thing is, it shouldnt

Indiana 92
Chicago 79

For Indiana, Artest 22 pts

For the Bulls, the Eddy Curry resurgence continues, 22 pts for him


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

Bulls 104 in OT
Pacers 101


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

do some of you have lives? it sure doesn't seem like it ... making a thread for a game that is on a tuesday on saturday and then predicting the scores. i find it ridiculously funny. see i can manage to follow sports and maintain an actual life also. some of you i am not so sure on that though. just wait until the actual day of the game and stop rushing to be the "one" to make the game thread. wowza ... i am sorry but wowza


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Pacers- 99
Bulls- 87


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Haven't we won like 4 straight games against the Pacers @ the UC? We have! No matter how much the Bulls suck, u always have a chance against offensively challenged teams at home.

Bulls 94
Pacers 91

Crawford 26


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jollyoscars</b>!
> do some of you have lives? it sure doesn't seem like it ... making a thread for a game that is on a tuesday on saturday and then predicting the scores. i find it ridiculously funny. see i can manage to follow sports and maintain an actual life also. some of you i am not so sure on that though. just wait until the actual day of the game and stop rushing to be the "one" to make the game thread. wowza ... i am sorry but wowza


hey, wasn't that your mom calling you to go take out the garbage? don't you have homework? 

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

sorry. but it's just our thing.

*BULLS 94
PACERS 90*


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

we've had some recent home success against this team, but I'm going with the Pacers on this one. I'm too impressed with that team. we'll play some acceptable ball

Pacers 92
Bulls 87

curry 26p 6r

hoping to remain on top of the rankings...


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

96










93








28










19


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I figured I ought to post in this if only to get it back near the top before it gets lost in second-page purgatory.

I'm already out of the rib hunt so what the hell!

Kool-Aid away!

Bulls 89
Pacers 87

In a tight game Curry has a dominant performance and Chandler is enough to at least slow O'neil down. Pacers have an off game thinking they can simply show up and get the "W".


----------



## slluB (Apr 25, 2003)

pacers 95
bulls 89


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Bulls have been playing better. They're going to be pumped up because it's retro night and play like it's 1975. Feel the funk, people!

Bullemite - 102
Pacers - 89

Eddy scores 28.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jollyoscars</b>!
> do some of you have lives? it sure doesn't seem like it ... making a thread for a game that is on a tuesday on saturday and then predicting the scores. i find it ridiculously funny. see i can manage to follow sports and maintain an actual life also. some of you i am not so sure on that though. just wait until the actual day of the game and stop rushing to be the "one" to make the game thread. wowza ... i am sorry but wowza


Um. We post our predictions early so we are sure to have them in before gametime...because of our ongoing Carson's Ribs contest.

But thanks for stopping by. Been nice chatting.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jollyoscars</b>!
> do some of you have lives? it sure doesn't seem like it ... making a thread for a game that is on a tuesday on saturday and then predicting the scores. i find it ridiculously funny. see i can manage to follow sports and maintain an actual life also. some of you i am not so sure on that though. just wait until the actual day of the game and stop rushing to be the "one" to make the game thread. wowza ... i am sorry but wowza


Ask the three winners of the rib dinner why we post early on these threads. The rib dinner is a retail prize of 90-95 dollars counting shipping. Yes some people do have a life and some people want to make sure they do not miss the game day thread. So If we posted the thread on game day, some posters might not make it in time. We usually average over 100-115 posters every month. So you see this is not "just another average game thread" here at basketballboards.net.

Add to this post TB#1 remarks above.


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

Bulls 97
Pacers 93

Bulls are pumped being at home!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Pacers 104
Bulls 95


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

For a taste of reality for the Horrible Bulls tonight.

Pacers 110
Bulls 85


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Chicago Bulls- 92
Indy Pacers- 88

Crawford goes off on Artest (28, 5, & 7)
Curry dominates J.O'N. (31, 11, & 2blocks)

J Tins continues his good play after a terrible start with 11 dimes.
Austin Croshere wins the "why is this guy beating up on us?" award by going for 18 and 7 off the bench.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Pacers: 96
Bulls: 89

:no:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Do I dare pick a Bulls win? i promised myself all Bulls losses but I'm hopelessly optimistic. uch is the life of a Bulls fan. This roadtrip was too encouraging for me.

Bulls 95
Pacers 92

lol Tatum O'neal!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pacers 95 bulls 82


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pacers 101
Bulls 88

Artest with 26


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

The Bulls are playing good lately and Indiana has stumbled a bit. The Bulls are rested after a long road trip and it's retro night so you know they will be up for their first home game in what seems like forever.

Bulls 100
Pacers 92


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

bulls win ...just cuz i say so 
96-87


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bulls 94, Pacers 89


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

the Bulls are so difficult to call. Talented, underachieving, young yet playing better recently.

However the only games the Bulls have won lately came when the opponent didn't show up to play.

Curry is heating up on Offense. That makes this a tough one, but I gotta believe the Pacer will play well, and that should carry them. If Harrington is not ready, I'm nervous about this call though

Pacers 89 Bulls 82


----------



## RugbyBull (Jan 28, 2004)

Not sure why I'm picking this, just a feeling

Bulls 88
Pacers 80


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Pacers 93
Bulls 85

Crawford 18
J. O'Neal 26


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Pacers 96.
Bulls 87.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

bulls 96
pacers 92


----------



## MDTS and MCTS (Sep 2, 2003)

I'll take the Bulls at home

Bulls 105
Pacers 99


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

dunno if this changes predictions but Al Harrington is expected to be out for this game. More than Artest and Jermaine O'neal, this guy worries me the most. He's the type of player that blows up against us. even though he only scored 5 against us i think he got in early foul trouble.

Pacers are favored by 6.5.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Pacers 98
Bulls 93


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

Bulls- 92
Pacers- 87

Curry - 27 pts, 6 rebs


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Pacemakers 94
Beat-a-Bulls 83


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Bulls 99
Pacers 89


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls 95
Pacers 92

Hinrich 39


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Pacers 91
Bulls 88


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

pacers are 38-14 Best in NBA. Five games better than any team in eastern conference. Detroit is 33-19. 

Since jan 1 pacers are 15-4.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

TRB , please lead us to the virtual victory !
We need play by play !


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

Did you guys know that Ron Artest went to my elementary school. My friends brother was in his class. we didnt graduate the same year because hes much older than me. My friends brother says that they were in special ed together because of their behavior b ut i dont believe him because how can a kid that was in the bad classes go to college. His brothers graduated my high school when i was a freshman. Also i met him like 3 years ago at a park near my house and a couple of blocks of Qb. Back then with his rookie contract he had a hummer. Now he must have something better. My friend jamel is friends with him. He probably forgot me now because im a nobody lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Starting lineups:

O'neal
Artest
Foster
Tinsley
Miller


Bulls:

Davis
Williams
Curry
Crawford
Hinrich


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> Did you guys know that Ron Artest went to my elementary school. My friends brother was in his class. Also i met him like 3 years ago at a park near my house and a couple of blocks of Qb. Back then with his rookie contract he had a hummer. Now he must have something better. My friend jamel is friends with him. He probably forgot me now because im a nobody lol


You are not a nobdy! You are a bulls fan. That makes you special!!

:yes:


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry wins tip

Curry misses, foster rebounds

Oneal misses, curry rebounds

AD misses foster rebounds

Tinsley misses, Hinrich rebounds

Hinrich misses, foster rebounds again. 

Artest was fouled. 0-0 JYD foul. 

Foster misses, foul on AD.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I hope we will see Marcus getting some minutes in this game.
At least he is not afraid to get physical against Artest or O'Neal.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foster makes first ft 1-0
misses second. Bulls ball

Curry makes hook shot 2-1

Oneal hits jumper 3-2

Hinrich misses, artest rebounds

Oneal scores again. 5-2

Curry misses jumper, tinsley rebounds

Artest scores inside. 7-2

t/o Skiles 8:46


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Early stats. Bulls 1-6. Indy is 3-5. Bulls shooting 17%.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jamal misses jumper, indy rebounds

Hinrich knocks ball free...OOB to Bulls

Curry misses jumper, JYD rebounds and scores. 7-4

Tinsley misses, Curry rebounds(2)

Davis misses, Oneal rebounds

Tinsley throws ball away

Curry makes hook. 7-6


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

who's guarding Curry? are they double teaming yet? 

9-0 run by the bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Artest misses, AD rebounds

Curry scores again!! 8-7 Bulls. 

Eddy agressive early! 

Oneal misses, bulls rebounds. 

Jamal buries a three!!! 11-7 Bulls. 

T/o indy.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Foster simply can't guard curry on the low blocks. Pollard ought to get some time. He's the kind of player that will get into Curry's head. It'll be a good test for Curry.

Ugly shooting game so far.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 38%, Indy 39%

both teams 7 rebounds each. 

Curry has two rebounds.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

I wish I was watching on TV. The bulls are at least keeping up so far.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

If I'm reading right on this stattracker, Curry blocked Oneal? Wooo! Two rebounds already! WOoooooooOO!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Oneal misses layup, AD rebounds. Curry blocked shot

Curry scores!! 13-7

Tinsley hits a three 13-10

Tinsley steals ball, Hinrich steals ball back

AD hits 18 ft shot. 15-10

Foul on Jamal


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

who is ron artest guarding?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Artest scores on layup 15-12

Pollard in game and so is F Jones

Davis hits again. 17-12

Artest hits jumper at 24 second buzzer. 17-14

Indy in a zone. 

Curry hits jumper 19-14


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Damn, Hinrich with 6 assists already, Curry with 10 points already.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

foul called. Hinrich

Chandler in for AD. 

Oneal misses, Chandler rebounds

Crawford misses, OOB to Indy

A Johnson in game

Jones misses JYD rebounds

JYd misses jumper, pollard rebounds

Artest misses pollard rebounds. 

Hinrich steals, shot missed

Artest hits three 19-17

Artest steals ball. 

Artest dunks 19-19


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Kirk has 3 steals and 6 assists! not bad. and 0 points. Seems like Artest is keeping them in the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD hits 21-19

*Hinrich has 7 assists already*

Oneal misses, Hinrich rebounds

Pacers steal, Jones dunks

Crawford misses at the horn. 21-21


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That was a monster dunk by Fred Jones. Curry should have been greedy and not made that extra pass.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The 70's graphics on the scores is a nice touch for tonight's retro game. I feel like I've flashed back to tape delay nba games shown on CBS in the early 80's. I can almost hear Brent Musberger now


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

spongy your avatar is awesome.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Artest 11

Curry 10, 2 rebounds. Has two t/o that hurt us at the end of the quarter

Bulls 45% Indy 46%

Both teams 11 rebounds. 

Game is as even as the score indicates


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> You are not a nobdy! You are a bulls fan. That makes you special!!
> ...


Bulls fans should be in the Special Olympics?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls should be leading. They are giving up these stupid TO's. Pacers aren't shooting that great.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller misses a jumper, oob to bulls

Brunson in game. Dupree and Blount in game

Steal by indy. 

Miller misses, rebound Chandler 

Robinson in game

Crawford hits from 16 23-21

Johnson misses, oob to bulls.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Hinrich to Skiles on bench: "Your record's in jeopardy coach!"


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

that turn around jumper by Blount has me lmao.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blount misses, rebound A Johnson

Pollard hits. 23-23

Crawford hits over Jones 25-23

Croshere hits a three. 26-25 Pacers

Tyson is fouled by Pollard
26-26 tie as he hits the first ft
misses second. Pollard rebounds

Croshere another three. 29-26 Pacer

Blounts scores. 29-28

Johnson misses Bulls rebound

Blount misses, pollard rebounds (5)

Johnson misses, tapped in by Pollard 31-28


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brunson misses, OOB to Bulls. 7:17 t/o


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Brunson and Blount are shooting for us. we need to stave off this attack.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Where is Marcus ?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BasketballBoards.net > Central Division > Chicago Bulls
Users Browsing Forum: (hoops*, L.O.B, 7thwatch, rwj333, fl_flash*, Chi_Lunatic*, airety, ShamBulls*, shlomo, arenas809*, John The Cool Kid*, Bulls96*, Golden Bull 23, futuristxen, edschwisow, spongyfungy, VincentVega, elias03, Illstate2, girlygirl, mizenkay*, WXHOOPS, Infamous 210, fleetwood macbull*, truebluefan*)


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Pollard 6 rebounds ? :uhoh:


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Two BS calls by the refs. Davis is assaulted and no call and Hinrich takes a charge and is called for blocking.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

The stattracker has the lineup currently in as Brunson, Hinrich, Erob, AD, Blount...that is terrible. We'll be lucky if we're not down by 10 soon if they dont change it up any. 

No disrespect to the legend Brunson.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Seriously, get Brunson away from the ball. he misses a shot. gets the ball back but throws it away. JO gets the fastbreak dunk. idiot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Robinson hits 31-30

Oneal misses, bulls rebound

Ad misses Artest rebounds

Foul on Hinrich. 

Croshere misses rebound bulls 

Robinson misses, croshere rebounds

Artest scores 33-30

Brunson misses, steal by pacer Oneal dunks. 35-30


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need to get physical !


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses a three. AD rebounds. Hinrich hits a floater

Croshere hits. 

Indy steals. 

Croshere misses a three, oneal rebounds, oob to pacers. 

T/o 37-32 pacers.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

why hasn't eddy gone back in? because of those last 2 turnovers?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Get Brunson out of there ASAP! Also, Eddy needs to get back on the floor.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Croshere has 8 pts. 

Bulls have 6 t/o. Too many against a team like the pacers. 

We are 5-12 this quarter. Pacers are, 7-15


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Yeah, I'd like to see EC get back in the game right now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Get Brunson out of there ASAP! Also, Eddy needs to get back on the floor.


I agree. Brunson has hurt us tonight.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bench:

Ch. 5 points
In. 12 points
:sour:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

jeez... suddenly we're down by 10?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

9-2 run by the Pacers. Turnovers are killing the bulls. brunson get out. Fizer is in 

Here's a taste of the Bulls retro night.



















Crawofrd is heating up.

Hinrich stole it and shoots a three.

Jermaine looks real pissed at the official. he gets a Technical.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller hits a three. 40-32

AD has ball stolen by Croshere

AD fouls Croshere

Artest makes layup 42-32

Fizer in game. 

Jamal scores 42-35, 

Hinrich steals misses shot. Oneal rebounds. 

Technical on Oneal.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Eddy has gone from shorts falling to his socks, to wearing them jacked up high and tight like my dad.

and Tyson seems a little thicker (maybe i'm just not used to seeing him)

and if/when Kirk gets some serious rest and NBA shape...wow

thats all i got so far


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Curry popped O'neil. That's what he was so hot about. It was good to see Eddy dish it out! O'neil needs to quite down and just play the game. If I'm the Bulls, I go right at O'neil with Curry.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Why did Skiles wait 8 minutes into the 2nd to get Curry back in? Is he that out of shape that he needs 8 minutes of GAMETIME to get rested? Thats like atleast 20 mins of real time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford has 7 pts this quarter. 

Crawford to shoot tech. Hits it. 42-36

Artest misses AD rebounds

Fizer, misses, AD loose ball foul. Oneal fell to the floor.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

The refs suck!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Its been far to long since Curry has had a shot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Why did Skiles wait 8 minutes into the 2nd to get Curry back in? Is he that out of shape that he needs 8 minutes of GAMETIME to get rested? Thats like atleast 20 mins of real time.


dunno. he's had alot of rest after the trip.

it takes a while to get Curry started again. 

curry nice dunk. Artest is also on fire. he's got 18 already.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry called for goal tending on an Artest shot and a foul called. 
hits ft. 45-36

Blount called for moving screen. Miller is a great actor

Miller hits a three. 48-36

Curry misses, croshere rebounds Crawford steals Curry dunks 48-38

Tinsley misses a three, croshere rebounds and is fouled.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Who's guarding Artest anyway . . . my mom? 18 points on 8-11 shooting, sheesh.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Get on the Glass Eddy!:upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blount called for a foul

Croshere hits ft
50-38 as he hits second ft

JYD misses, Oneal rebounds. 

Tinsley misses, JYD rebounds

Jamal is fouled by tinsley. They had a foul to give. 

Hinrich loses ball...Indy throws ball the length of the floor and misses. 

50-38 HT


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> spongy your avatar is awesome.


thanks.

This was a bad quarter for the Bulls. I wished we kept going with Eddy posting up. 

Bulls are fouling way too much and too many stupid mistakes. We need to take care of the ball better. Veteran Pacers are cashing in on our mistakes. they outscored us 29-17 this quarter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry 12 
Crawford 11

Hinrich 8 assists

AD 6 rebounds. 

Bulls have 9 t/o WAYYYYYY too many. 

Pacers:

Artest 18
Croshere 10. 

pacers 22 rebounds, Bulls 20.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Those stupid turnovers just drove me crazy. We're just givin' em the ball. None of those to's were forced. And the officiating as usual in a Bulls game is a F'N disgrace. They've been called for 2 fouls to our 10 :upset:


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

There bench 16 pts our bench 5 pts. There bench rocks our bench sucks. Seriously how are we ever going to win many games with a bench of brunson, blount, and fizer, These guys are awful. Blount shot the ball the first three times he touched it. We have guy called brunson who was cut, i mean fing cut and now he gets 6 mintues in the 1st half.

It is sad, unitl chandler gets in shape we have a grand total of 4 NBA players. AD, curry, hinrich, and JC. Willians could make a nice 8th man. That is it. Frankly, the rest could all be cut and replaced by almost anyone at the league minimun.

david


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich has 4 steals. Nice!


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Jyd got torched that first quarter by Artest .he didnt make him lok like an all star he made him look ALL LEAGUE.

Pax #1 priority should be to find a sf without giving up Kirk,Jamal,Tyson,eddy anyone else should be dealt to obtain this guy.Teams are keying on Kirk and jamal and game planning for their favorite plays .Curry helps but then the other team goes zone to slow him down and kirk or Jaml penetrate enough to get a open look for a player .............too bad our sf happens to be JYD 

GEEZ!!!! we need a sf !!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

you think Wayne Larivee is in love with his voice?


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

The sad thing is we are better than the pacers. They just waited for the bulls to beat themselfs with TO and mental breakdowns.

It is constantly 3 or 4 against 5 for the bulls this year. As pointed out we still do not have a sf and no real bench. You just can't beat a good team with that.

david


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pacers made good adjustments the second q and we just don't have an answer for austin croshere  

OT: Why does Ben Wallace post up and shoot so much in a game that they are down? Ben Wallace as offensive force experiment ain't working.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pacers have the ball to start the third

Oneal misses, curry rebounds

Ball stolen by miller

Foster scores on layup 52-38

Hinrich misses. rebound pacers

Oneal hits jumper 54-38

Foul on Miller


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Foster's finger looks hurt after the dunk. 

a bad pass by Hinrich, hrrm.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford misses OOB to Pacers. 

Tinsley misses pacer rebounds Foster dunks 56-38

Curry gets ball stripped. OOB to Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Stolen by Miller, Tinsley fouled by Hinrich

Tinsley misses the first ft. 
57-38

AD misses rebound foster

Oneal misses, dupree rebounds

Ball kicked oob By Miller

AD hits jumper 57-40

Artest misses, Foster rebounds and scores. 59-40


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Technical foul on AD. weird, he just touched foster for the rebound. that's a dumb call. AD looks pissed drives to the lane and gets a makeup call back.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

dang. nice hustle by JYD to deny Artest for the easy dunk.

bad hustle by the bulls. Jermaine outrebounded 3 bulls for a rebound...eghh.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller misses the technical that was called on AD. 

AD blocked by oneal fouled him

Hits both fts. 59-42

Miller for three, misses oneal rebounds Artest misses, JYD rebounds

JYD misses, Curry rebounds, Miller strips ball OOB to Bulls. 

Curry misses jumper. Foster rebounds

Tinsley hits a three. 62-42. *Tinsley holds up three fingers at the Bulls bench*

T/o


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

The games gotten out of hand. We come out flat once again to start a third quarter. This team can't buy a call tonight. Whatever happened to getting the ball inside to Curry?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are 1-6 this quarter. Indy is 5-11.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gosh. 8-11 in 3's. must keep going to eddy. this feels like that Sonics loss when they rained 3's on us.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry hits a jump hook 62-44

Oneal hits jumper 64-44

AD hits jumper 64-46

Tinsley hits another three. 67-46

Curry jump hook good again. 67-48

Miller is fouled by Dupree.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tinsley throws ball away, JYD gets ball and scores. 67-50

T/o Indy. 4:11


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

It's awful i just can't watch anymore. We are the worst team in the league. Why was JC benched again did i miss something.

david


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I love Dore... "And the Bulls have got the lead down to 17." Way to keep me interested Tom!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> *Tinsley holds up three fingers at the Bulls bench*


I always hated that guy. That cocky S.O.B. might be my most despised player in the League right now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> It's awful i just can't watch anymore. We are the worst team in the league. Why was JC benched again did i miss something.
> 
> david


I am not so sure but Funk alluded to the fact that Jamal took a ill advised shot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I love Dore... "And the Bulls have got the lead down to 17." Way to keep me interested Tom!


in fairness to Dore, it's wayne larrivee doing the play-by-play


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Shi--t one shot. I mean blount gets big minutes and the last time i saw him pass was in 2003. He is constantly shoting 18 ft turn arounds. This is forcing me into my emergency aberlour. Is the a limit on cruel and unusual punishment?


david


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The frick is wrong with the officials. Kirk got called for the tickiest-tackiest foul EVER. in the backcourt, when it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> in fairness to Dore, it's wayne larrivee doing the play-by-play


Oops! My bad!

This game is gonna get real physical real soon if the refs don't quit with the one-sided calls. The Bulls are frustrated and rightfully so. What a complete BS call on Hinrich.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jones misses dunk, bulls rebound

Hinrich misses layup Artest reb. 

Artest misses., AD rebounds

Dupree is fouled. 
first ft 67-51
67-52

Foul on Hinrich in backcourt. 

Oneal is fouled by Curry. 
68-52
69-52


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

someone pls tell "MR.BRICKCITY" hinrich to stop shooting the ball.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Somebody needs to take damn ball to the basket .


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> someone pls tell "MR.BRICKCITY" hinrich to stop shooting the ball.



ok ill tell him


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

GOOD god. they step out of bounds and they call Kirk for the foul. this is really ticking me off. he did touch him but that was after anhtony johnson stepped out. 5 fouls on kirk. he goes to the bench. Crawford is gonna come in.

Fred jones putting on a slam dunk show.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry is fouled as he hits the floor. Wennington says he should have dunked it
69-53
69-54

Artest is fouled. JYD called for foul
70-54
71-54

Curry misses AD rebounds and scores 71-56

Oneal misses dunk, rebound bulls

Pollard fouls Curry

Curry misses first ft
71-57

Hinrich called for a foul on johnson. his fifth foul Crawford back in game

Johnson hits first ft. 72-57


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

johnson hits 2nd ft. 

Ball stolen by jones and dunks! 75-57

AD misses, curry rebounds misses, rebound Eddy and he dunks!! 75-59

Artest makes shot because eddy goal tended. 77-59


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ron Artest - "0" PF. Vey gentle player ?

I think we just avoiding any contacts, Jalen Rose's school !


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

this is a one man team. Imagine if curry was struggling like in the begining of the year. wwe'd be down by 60


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Artest misses ft because he was fouled by JYD

Dupree misses, rebound indy. Foul on JYD

Jones going to ft line misses first
78-59

curry makes a layup 78-61

Bulls steal ball, JYD was fouled, clear path foul on Johnson.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

What has happened to Dupree? Since his signing he has been play timidly and doesn't play with any confidence.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Why is dupree in so much and not Erob ?

Skiles rotations are borderline insane why not pull kirk with 4 and play Jamal at pg against the Pacers pg's who cant stay in front of him .Jamal has a history of owning the Pacers pg's it would give kirk a rest perhaps generate more offense,get Crawford in the flow and save Kirk from his 5th foul so early .


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

artest pulls up at the baseline to beat the buzzer. ouch 80-62


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD misses first ft
78-62

Artest hits jumper at horn. 80-62


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> JYD misses first ft
> 78-62
> 
> Artest hits jumper at horn. 80-62



lol we suck


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> Why is dupree in so much and not Erob ?
> 
> Skiles rotations are borderline insane why not pull kirk with 4 and play Jamal at pg against the Pacers pg's who cant stay in front of him .Jamal has a history of owning the Pacers pg's it would give kirk a rest perhaps generate more offense,get Crawford in the flow and save Kirk from his 5th foul so early .


I wonder why dupree is in instead of ERob. We need inside and outside offense. Curry's doing his part but we need some outside shooting.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry had 11 pts that quarter. Has, 23 pts for the game and 7 rebounds.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Curry play and Hinrich's 10 assists are about the only positives I can take from tonight. Its depressing that Eddy is having a monster game and we're still losing by what, 18? 

:upset:


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

You know the thing that is really killing me is watch Ronny Artest kicking our as-ss. Kaurse should be shot. Why the heck did we ever trade him. Because floyd did not like him. Well floyd is an idoit and artest should still be a bull.

david


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I wouldve liked to see a Crawford-erob backcourt for a few minutes with JYD at sf .Lets mix it up and get the playmakers on the floor.This team goes too long without its best players on the floor at times .

Is Tyson in the doghosue already ?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

only 4 bulls have scored more than 2 points.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> Why is dupree in so much and not Erob ?
> 
> Skiles rotations are borderline insane why not pull kirk with 4 and play Jamal at pg against the Pacers pg's who cant stay in front of him .Jamal has a history of owning the Pacers pg's it would give kirk a rest perhaps generate more offense,get Crawford in the flow and save Kirk from his 5th foul so early .


I totally agree. Sometimes I think Skiles forgets who he has on the bench at times.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

i thiought we were turning the corner


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OK Pollard was in front Eddy jockeying for position, yet blount still passes to him. Chandler is in for the blount man

Croshere steals a pass from Hinrich while in front of Curry.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich starts the 4th with five fouls

Blount hits 80-64

Artest misses but was fouled by Dupree
81-64
82-64

Hinrich throws ball away

Croshere is fouled by Blount. 
83-64
84-64

Crawford misses Jones rebounds 

Jones loses ball oog

pollard steals

Three seconds on Pollard


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

The Bulls still Suck!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ball stolen. 

Johnson hits a three. 87-64. T/o by Indy


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> i thiought we were turning the corner


That should be the new Bulls slogan


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Indiana has 13 steals. Bulls have 15 t/o


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Skiles has lost his mind.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

the only thing that is left to do is threaten them with a gun.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

the lead is now 27. oh goodness. 11-0 run by the pacers.










in the game.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

If the Bulls work at it, they might lose by 40.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wow. what a dunk by Fizer.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer in for Curry
Robinson in for Crawford

Fizer loses ball. Oneal steals

Chandler in game

Croshere, offensive foul against Fizer

Fizer misses Artest rebounds

Oneal is fouled by Fizer
88-64
89-64

Brunson misses oneal rebounds

Johnson misses gets his own reb and scores 91-64

Robinson misses chandler reb. 

Jones steal, fouled by Brunson
92-64
93-64

Chandler hits a jumper 93-66

Johnson misses brunson rebounds

Fizer dunks. 93-68 t/o Indy.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Down by 25 .. it's anybody's game.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

well this has been fun...

too bad they're aren't rainouts in basketball...


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

The disparity in the shot distribution says it all.

Curry 17 
AD 10 
Crawford 9 
Hinrich 7 
Jyd 7

What the hell ? Why is Crawford only taking 9 shot attempts how many games do you really think you will have a chance to win that way?

Curry 
Jamal
Kirk 
Erob 

in that order should be the shot distribution EVERY game for us to have a chance to win obviously Jamal and kirk could switch positions.This equal oppurtunity offense skiles has put in pace sucks .We have guys justy jacking shots instead of gettin git to the playmakers .

For the pacers 

Oneal 16 
Artest 16 

The next nearest guy is 9 and thats Tinsley .

The Bulls have too many guys looking at the basket and shooting the ball instead playing their roles .


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Geez. These guys have regressed. The Pacers are a really good team but we're just being out worked. Soooo many stupid passes and careless turnovers.

I haven't understood Skiles rotations tonight.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Just keep in mind, that loosing is good for us. We are getting a good draft pick!

Plus, I feel like nothing is happening, we becoming addicted to loosing.

The bottom line is, we still don’t have the real team leader!

The main vacancy is still open, after six years of rebuilding. 

IMO, we are minimum three year behind being a playoff team.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> Just keep in mind, that loosing is good for us. We are getting a good draft pick!
> 
> Plus, I feel like nothing is happening, we becoming addicted to loosing.
> ...


Your right. 

lottery in 04 is a certainty. Lottery in 05 is very likely and id say the lottery in 06 is a possibility


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Oneal dunks. 95-68

Fizer hits 95-70

Bender misses rebounds his shot and is fouled by Tyson
misses first ft
misses second bulls rebound

Fizer hits another jumper 95-72

Dupree steals ball, makes shot and is fouled by Kenny Anderson. 95-74


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Woo hoo. We're making a run! Fizer looking good with his jumper.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Your right.
> ...


This realization has me on the verge of jumping into oncoming traffic. Unfortunately there's no traffic on my side streets!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Your right.
> ...


It is hurts


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Maybe we can lose by less than 20 points if we sustain this little spurt.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

dupree makes ft 95-75

Jones misses brunson rebounds

chandler makes shot 95-77

Anderson scores 97-77

Brunson misses, Croshere rebounds

Croshere misses chandler rebounds

Fizer misses, dupree rebounds a dunk! 97-79

Bulls steals Brunson hits a three. 97-82

2:56


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Nyah! Nyah! Nyah! Our scrubs are better than their scrubs!


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Our bench can sure make shots while were down 20 .Too bad they cant contribute any meaningful minutes .


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Nyah! Nyah! Nyah! Our scrubs are better than their scrubs!


LOL that's exactly what I yelled out at my roommate.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

truebluefan, does Neil Funk still say whoever scores 100 first always win the game?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We had to make a run in the 3rd to make this a game and Skiles made sure we didn't. He was pitiful tonight with his substitutions! Y was Curry on the bench for so long in the 2nd qtr? Y was JC benched in the 3rd? Y does Dupree ever see the court? What more does E-Rob have to do to get some playing time? Y wasn't Hinrich benched after that 4th foul? WTF was Skiles thinking?? 

Also, didn't he understand that the Bulls actually needed offense to at least make up some ground in 3rd qtr. JYD, AD and Dupree should NEVER be on the court at the same time!! 

Oh well....Bulls took a step back tonight. Pacers outplayed us thoroughly and Skiles' retarded coachin' only helped em'.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> 
> 
> This realization has me on the verge of jumping into oncoming traffic. Unfortunately there's no traffic on my side streets!


spook, if I could give you a 5, I would. That is the only thing that has put a smile on my face all day today. Thanks


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the more things change, the more they stay the same. 



:devil2: :angel:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I don't know, Skiles confuses me...

Paxson confuses me...

Our players confuse me...

I'm just confused by the Bulls...

And as an organization we are confused, and lost, and stuck to losing.

I don't know, down 15, lets put in the starters and lose by less than 10...

My Clippers lost tonight, my intrumural team won tonight (barely), so at least I can go to bed now and be happy about that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pacers have made 6 more fts than we attempted

Anderson misses chandler reb

Dupree misses. Fizer taps and misses pollard reb

Bender misses dupree rebounds

Dupree misses jones rebounds

Anderson hits. 99-82

Anderson fouls dupree. 

Brunson misses pollard rebounds. 

Bender scores. 101-82

Fizer is fouled


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

Guys i think its safe to say now that we lost


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Dupree looks good. He must feel like he's back in the NBDL with all these scrubs on the floor.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> spook, if I could give you a 5, I would. That is the only thing that has put a smile on my face all day today. Thanks


:cheers: 

Anything to ease the pain.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer misses first ft
misses second

Dupree rebounds. 

Fizer loses ball oob

Dupree steals ball, is fouled by Croshere
101-83
101-84

Anderson hits. 103-84

Pollard steals ball. Pacers dribble clock out.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

When is the league going to institue a mercy rule?


Please Lord, someone remind of this season when League Pass is due for renewal again next year.

I am starting to really dislike Skiles' way of doing things. I love that he is a step up from Cartwright, but that wasn't hard. Now Skiles' herky jerky style is killing everyone's confidence.

Atleast we'll have the best shot at the next leBron (in five years).....:upset:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

the trends:

-i haven't seen a Bull get in anybody's face all year
-every Bull has subconsciously accepted losing
-every loss is blamed on the coach by somebody typical
-every time the Bulls begin talking tough like they accomplished something (like bragging on a 1-6 road trip) they get another kick right in the spine


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Pacers 101
> Bulls 88
> 
> Artest with 26


Close but not quite.

Not surprisingly enough, the game was much less close than the score indicates.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

We are still making more profits than Indiana does !

The theater of absurd !


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks TRB for play by play . I was wrong with my expectation,
that game was lost by Skile. He loves Okafor


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Curry played really well. I don't understand why Jamal didn't play more as he looked decent out there. Hinrich was getting the assists and steals and a good thing too because his shot was terrible tonight. This team still doesn't play for 48 minutes and even tho beating the pacers was a long shot, the game could have at least been close. This team needs shooters desparatly. I lost count of the number of shots that rimmed out. I also would have liked the team to have given Chandler a few touches during garbage time to get him back into a flow.

Oh well, at least Boston is next and a winnable game (I hope!)


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Curry played really well. I don't understand why Jamal didn't play more as he looked decent out there. Hinrich was getting the assists and steals and a good thing too because his shot was terrible tonight. This team still doesn't play for 48 minutes and even tho beating the pacers was a long shot, the game could have at least been close. This team needs shooters desparatly. I lost count of the number of shots that rimmed out. I also would have liked the team to have given Chandler a few touches during garbage time to get him back into a flow.
> 
> Oh well, at least Boston is next and a winnable game (I hope!)


I didn't watch all of the game (hey, i'm not a masochist... after a while you just kind of tune out) but this was a game that I didn't much get.

ERob's been playing awesome, and he barely played either.

Curry gets not much in the way of looks in the second half :|


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Hinrich got screwed with the fouls from what I can gather. I don't get a chance to see many games, so, does he literally pick up all of the fouls or do the refs screw him over?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> Hinrich got screwed with the fouls from what I can gather. I don't get a chance to see many games, so, does he literally pick up all of the fouls or do the refs screw him over?


the slightest contact, and the refs call it on Hinrich.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Boy o Boy does this team suck.


But Eddy went 10-17 for 23, right?

 

I'm enjoying the rest of the league so much than before...

Let's face it. This is an expansion team.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> When is the league going to institue a mercy rule?
> 
> 
> ...


statistically speaking, Skiles is worse then BC


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> the trends:
> 
> -i haven't seen a Bull get in anybody's face all year
> ...


call me someone typical then mate. Skiles blows.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> call me someone typical then mate. Skiles blows.


i can't present anything that would convince you otherwise i'm sure r. There are plenty of people in the league who have a lot more respect for Skiles than this board does. In fact, they have genuine admiration.
I will say one thing, Scott Skiles didn't do nearly as much to lose the game (if he did anything at all) than the players did. And the players are what they are. OVERMATCHED


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> 
> i can't present anything that would convince you otherwise i'm sure r. There are plenty of people in the league who have a lot more respect for Skiles than this board does. In fact, they have genuine admiration.
> I will say one thing, Scott Skiles didn't do nearly as much to lose the game (if he did anything at all) than the players did. And the players are what they are. OVERMATCHED


There is a middle ground mate. Is Skiles 100% responsible for this disaster? Ofcourse not. Is he partially responsible? Ofcourse he is. This teams gets blitzed in the 3rd quarter every game. That is on the coach. Always has been. You have to make adjustments, the club doesnt make them. I also am pretty fed up already with the double standards that exist. Hinrich is the teams best player and star and Crawford needs to sit his *** down in 4th quarters. Well statisically speaking, Crawford KILLS Hinrich. So I dont see how one guy can be great and the other the cancer that kills this team. he goes on and on, sort of taking credit for Currys conditioning. He said Curry has never been in better condition. How does he know? I mean really, how does he know? Curry is doing now what he did to end last year. How do we know he is the best shape of his life. Skiles called last years ending run meaningless. Again, how does he know? Teams vying for the playoffs and playoff positioning dont intentionally lose games. I am sure NJ and Indiana were trying very hard not to get homecourt when we beat them last year. So where does Skiles get off saying that? The point is, he is a so so coach who thinks he knows more then he does. He is giving a solid effort to try and bring back some level of profesionalism to some of the young guys. Occasionally, he shows no proffesionalism. The team was actually better with Bill Cartwrong then this guy. People will say injuries or a trade. well then blame Paxson for one of those things. The point is, we have gotten worse. Everyone talks about respecting Skiles, I think thats just talk. I dont think anyone really does. BC was not a good coach. But it sure appears to me that he had a much better handle on this team then Scott Skiles does. In the end it wont matter. Skiles will quit before long. He couldnt take being an over 500 coach in Phoenix. How long can he take being a sub 300 team in Chicago? Next allstar break there will probably be a new coach in town unless things, ie personell, change radically


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

all things being equal, it probably on the coach. But there's a decided lack of basketball skills out there, and another coach can get his adjustment stuff excecuted with better talent on the floor.

I won't argue that BC had more going, but he also had years of a system in place, intimate knowledge of his players...and flat out different players. I think the trade of Rose and Yell has handicapped Skiles, and on top of a new system and New players (all in midstream remember), you have exceedingly immature guys just old enough to drink beer in public for the first time as the foundation.

Its just that we aren't all looking for the possibility that there are alternate explanations than the coaching. There are plenty of smart people in the league who think an awful lot of good about Skiles, and he's dealing with a mess:yes:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

well Fleet, I would agree 100% that on a talent basis we are over matched. You brought a super point somewhere on this board that we have the worst bench in basketball. we have basically zilch on the wings. And Curry, while on allstar on one end of the floor, is a real novice on the other. Chandler, the same, just opposite ends of the floor. That has to be on Pax. And I agree. The good news is that Pax seems to be understanding this. Whatever people thought about jalen rose, he and Marshall gave this club a better chance to win then JYD and AD. 

As for Skiles, I just think he is a chump. Maybe not a bad coach, but certainly not a good coach either. His behavior and double standards is not a system I want going forward. Right now, anyone who would give Skiles an A would have to give BC an A+. There are plenty of people league wide who like Skiles, but the same could be said of BC. and there are plenty of people league wide who thought SKiles was a chump as well. Blount, Kidd (who thinks any coach is a chump), etc. 

My theory is that when you hire a coach, you hope to have a guy who can be with you for 10 years. I know that rarely happens, but you atleast want that possibility. thats where Krause and I would agree. I dont believe anyone thinks Skiles was that guy when they hired him. He is a stop gap. When I heard Pat Riley actually was interested in coaching the Bulls when the job opened up, i shiite in my pants. How could we have allowed that to slip through our fingers?

One last note. What is it with our team and laziness? The players is who we like to point the fingers at. But it starts from the top. Lets see. Krause gets fired. JR to replace him interviews ONE GUY. Paxson. No call to Tony Ronzone or RC Buford or heck, even Michael Jordan. he interviews one friggin guy and process done. Thats laziness. Pax then fires BC and interviews ONE GUY. ONE FRICKIN guy. Sure he calls a handful of people, but he only actually brings in one guy. Now that we know Isiah, Riley and others were interested in the job, wouldnt it have made sense to atleast talk to them? thats laziness and/or being close minded. Now here comes my Skiles complement for the day. Compared to our 'lazy' players, our 'lazy' GM and our 'lazy' owner, he easily has the best work ethic of anyone here. My guess is that yours truly, being on the board as much as I am (GB begged me to take a day off) works harder on the Bulls then Pax or JR does


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

i have never seen more novice coaching in one city at one time ever. Add the Bulls GM and you get worse, on top of one of the most prolonged youth movements in city history i bet.

I don't know about who's better, Pax or Krause. I would have to think the team would have won more games with Krause this season, just because of the fact that another body would be on the floor other than Pip on the bench, and BC would still be running a familiar system with the same players who had chemistry together.

One reason I'm glad Krause and BC are gone is that I hated the damn triangle more that Bin Laden. So its almost excusable that Pax has been mediocre. I have to hope its been rookie GMing that will improve........But has Pax been a step up in general? No freaking way. He's not too impresive, and I like Skiles a lot.
It just seems like nothing ever gets better, the GMing and ownership gets worse and worse for 6 seasons.

(BTW, to explain. At first i hated the Skiles move. I was under the fals impresion that he was at fault for his Phoenix ranting. Yet it was ownership that put him up to it. And after guys like Carlisle gave him glowing evals, and his ex players stood up for him, i was a changed man)

I can't believe the Cubs are the best run team in town!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> i have never seen more novice coaching in one city at one time ever. Add the Bulls GM and you get worse, on top of one of the most prolonged youth movements in city history i bet.
> 
> I don't know about who's better, Pax or Krause. I would have to think the team would have won more games with Krause this season, just because of the fact that another body would be on the floor other than Pip on the bench, and BC would still be running a familiar system with the same players who had chemistry together.
> ...


hey fleet, check your PM. i have something to tell you but I dont want to do it in a public forum


----------

